# Will a blackout kill Staghorn?



## NeilW (17 Nov 2010)

This may seem like a daft question and searching for results gives mixed responses, but will a blackout kill Staghorn algae like other types?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Nov 2010)

Hi mate,
        Never tried blacking out this species. Typically the way to go is to up the CO2, do a lot of clipping/picking/pruning and even H2O2 or Excel spray during frequent water changes. Have you been moving the plants around without changing the water or do you have high fish loads or overfeeding? NH4 transients and/or CO2 transients are the popular culprits. This one has to be harassed into submission.

Cheers,


----------



## Whitebeam (18 Nov 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> ...even H2O2 or Excel spray during frequent water changes.


Clive! I'm shocked! You blasted me for suggesting H2O2 on plants when I asked about Staghorn here http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12782  

Peter


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Nov 2010)

Yes mate, you're right! :silent:  Excel + water spray mix is a friendlier option. I avoid use of peroxide but when using the spray-on or brush-on technique you can surgically target just the algae, leaving your scape intact. Ripping-and-Dipping plants in peroxide is what I objected to.   

Cheers,


----------



## nry (18 Nov 2010)

Excel or equivalent will make short work of staghorn, even if just dosed normally to the tank - double dosing will help make it go a little quicker.

Once the staghorn starts to turn a reddy-pink colour, it's on the way out.


----------



## NeilW (18 Nov 2010)

Cheers everyone


----------

